# two peice rim



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I think thats what it is? or could be a split rim? Well I am talking about the rear left rim on my honda odyssey. It leakes inbetween the two peices. All the bolts are tight. How can I fix this problem? Thank you for the help.
Ryan


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I don't know about your tractor but my old two wheel gravely has split rims but also uses tubes in the tires to prevent the problem you mentioned. If you have some sort of split rims, I don't know how else you could keep air in them. Split rims make taking the tire off easy by unbolting the rim pieces and separating them. Just a thought

Andy


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Farmie, is it tube or tubeless? If it's tube type your tube is leaking , maybe the liner is ascew. If it's tubless, you may want to check w/ Honda and see if there is some sort seal for it.. If not and the leak is slow and you limit your tire removal you could try a leak inhibiter such as green slime(messy} upon tire removal... If it is a true 2 piece you could seperate the halves and check for corrosion and clean it up then check for clean mating surfaces, not eroded beyond giving a smooth surface to mate with the other half. If it is a 2 piece design and actually a one piece you may need it magna-fluxed to get the hole or crack to show up. Any way best of luck on this endeavor.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Its a tubeless. We tried getting the tire off but we couldnt break the bead. This was at school. Tried it on an automotive tire remover type thing lol. So idk, guess I could try the sealer. I'm just worried with that when we do decide to remove the tire it will have a huge mess.
Ryan


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

If it is a 2 piece design and actually a one piece you may need it magna-fluxed to get the hole or crack to show up

I dont get that, lol


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Its been used in racing and most of the machine shops ,in this area anyway use it to check for cracks before setting up. How its done I can not tell you, all iknow is that the crack or hole will show up black from the flux. It alows parts to sh-- canned or repaired as we do in the equip. we work on.. Axle hsgs, engine blocks and wheels, aluminum or steel, and last but not least cast iron.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

ohh I see thanks for the ideas 
Ryan


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Ryan, I would like to apoligize for being presumptous, in that I work for a company that puts lots of hours on the equipment and repairs are a matter of fact. My reccomendation is to pull the tire from the rim and visibily check the inside of the rim for corrosion or break at the two piece mounting area.. From that point on you need to decide what the costs of repair will be if its to be repaired bysome one other than yourself. If you are mechanically inclined this should be a fairly easy task w/time the more important point.. You need too split the rim and clean both mating surfaces of rust, corrosion or any other junk .... Cleanliness is the way to go. You may need to make a gasket if the surface is badly pitted. Another idea is to use a silicon gasket material(ATV) by putting a bead around the surfaces and make sure its clean and use enough to make it ooze slightly as the wheel is tightened back together... Or if you can afford it get a new one


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Thats okay no need to apologize here. I can unbolt it and get it about 2 inches apart. Thats all the tire allows as I cant get it off. Thats just enough to clean it though so I shall try that. Again thanks for your help its much appreciated.
Ryan


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *If it is a 2 piece design and actually a one piece you may need it magna-fluxed to get the hole or crack to show up
> 
> I dont get that, lol *


Farmie, a one piece rim if alum. it will be almost iimpossible to see a small leak or hairline crack. A steel wheel on the other hand if rusty you can wire brush the heavy scale off wash withsoap and water adn the use emery clth on the suspected area and most of the time it will show a prominant rust hole or crack.. The slime will be messy. We use it in 90% of our equipment. Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

Farmie,

Let's think about safety for a minute. This is a van wheel that you are going to drive at 70 or 80 miles per hour, right?

If so, is the wheel designed to be 2 piece, or has it failed? If it failed, you don't want to do a half-baked job on it. On the other hand, if it is two piece, pulling it apart and putting it back together shouldn't be a problem. Anyway, good luck.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Jim the vehicle he is talking about is like a go-cart not a van. But i can see where you thought it was because of the name. But he had talked about this before thats how i know what it is.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey Jim, I think Farmmie is talking about a ATV.
Farmmie what type of tire machine did you use at school?
I'm thinking the old style which you lay the tire down and a curled nut to secure the tire might be able to break the bead. The european stlye machine (more common because of all the Alum rims used today will probably not work) That style has you leaving the tire stand up and a lever bar goes against the tire. When I ran a tire stop 20 years ago the old style were the only ones that would work on the ATV tires. I am thinking that you may have to take it into a tire stop to check it out right. If you do have them put a tube and tube liner in it. It would be just cheaper and then you will fix the problem permanetly.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I have never seen a split[or two peice wheel, what ever you want to call it] without a tube in it. It just HAS to leak. As for the bead, I cant belive it is THAT stuck. I have fought with a few in the past, and always got them apart. Always had good luck just working a screwdriver between the tire, and the rim bead, and prying a little at a time. You realy just need one side off, then pop a tube in there, and your set. Or just get a new wheel/tire


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

These tires are probably 4 years old but have only seen about 4 hours of runtime so dont neew new one. The tire machine is the one where it is laying on its side and is secured by the nut you are thinkin of.
Ryan


----------



## LYNN (Mar 4, 2004)

I HAVE HAD PEOPLE TELL ME THAT THEY NEED A PIECE OF RUBBER THAT FITS IN BETWEEN THE WHEELS AS A SEAL TYPE DEAL. I LOOKED FOR THEM BUT I IN MY EXPERIANCE IT EASIER TI FIND A TUBE AND THEY LAST LONGER AND USUALLY WORK BETTER


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

heavy equipment such as graders and wheel loaders use a two or three peice rim mounted tubeless there is a large o-ring that fits on one of the rings to seal the air in. your odyssey may have something like that


----------

